# I want to install FreeBSD on linode.



## paulfrottawa (Nov 18, 2018)

Hello the prices have gone up at digitalocean. I found linode.com and signed up expecting to see FreeBSD.  Instead of cancelling the account I thought I might find a way to install FreeBSD on a linode.

I constantly fail at doing this on my own in past and thought maybe someone here is working on it. If there is I'd appreciate knowing the configurations


----------



## paulfrottawa (Nov 18, 2018)

Update: I asked support at linodes and they have a guide to do it.

install-freebsd-on-linode


----------



## forquare (Nov 18, 2018)

Paul Belair said:


> Update: I asked support at linodes and they have a guide to do it.
> 
> install-freebsd-on-linode



I followed that same guide to install FreeBSD on my Linode. It worked well from what I recall. 

The author used to work at a Linode and wrote the guide while they were working there.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Nov 19, 2018)

It was a great guide.
It didn't reboot from a terminal window untill I remembered about turning  Lassie _off on the control panel settings. _


----------



## sko (Nov 19, 2018)

Paul Belair said:


> Hello the prices have gone up at digitalocean.



What prices are you referring to? Haven't received any info about that from DO (and they seem to send out mails about every change/update they made) so I just checked the price list on the DO site but can't spot any changes...
Also linode seems to be exactly on par with DO with their pricing. Vultr is also the same except they offer less SSD space with increasing VM size (which doesn't matter if you put user data on a separate block storage...)


----------



## paulfrottawa (Nov 20, 2018)

The price of their minimal droplet $5 went up to $15 (200%). I destroyed a droplet and almost created a new one till I saw the price. 
I like 'linode.com' because I don't have to destroy a linode to start over. So the price will remain the same.


----------



## sko (Nov 20, 2018)

That's definitely not correct:

https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/





And when creating a droplet:



Only thing I just recognized on my private account: the default selection for the droplet size was 4CPU/8GB, so you have to click on the arrow to the left to select one of the smaller droplets. Don't know why they changed the UI there at all (it was perfectly fine IMHO) and why it defaults to a rather big droplet size...

On DO you also don't need to destroy a droplet - just re-deploy it, restore from snapshot or deploy a new one from a snapshot. That's what I did constantly while testing something like automated deployment or my autoconfiguration/cloudinit scripts.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Nov 20, 2018)

Well yesterday that $15 droplet only had 1G ram. Today they offer it at 3G ram.  And that arrow wasn't there before today.


----------



## sko (Nov 20, 2018)

Paul Belair said:


> Well yesterday that $15 droplet only had 1G ram.


This would be the 1GB/3CPU/60GB droplet and it is still available.

TBH, I also was confused for a second with that new slide menu.
Instead of constantly fiddling with a working UI they should focus on useful changes/fixes, like offering BGP peering, OpenBSD images (or at least don't nuke the FS when snapshotting/backing up manually installed OpenBSD droplets) and removing the stupid "no SMTP on IPv4" restriction...
The main reason I've stayed with DO is that vultr hasn't any free capacity for block storage at their FRA DC since at least 6 months and they don't allow subdomains at their DNS...


----------



## trev (Nov 22, 2018)

sko said:


> and removing the stupid "no SMTP on IPv4" restriction...



I think you mean SMTP on IPv6 which is the reason I moved from DO to Vultr (with the added bonus of a local Sydney datacentre).


----------



## sko (Nov 26, 2018)

Nope, DO blocks outgoing connections on IPv4/Port 25; IPv6 is not blocked.


----------



## trev (Dec 1, 2018)

sko said:


> Nope, DO blocks outgoing connections on IPv4/Port 25; IPv6 is not blocked.



Incorrect.

From the DO support site:



> How do I enable IPv6 SMTP?
> 
> We currently do not allow SMTP traffic over IPv6 as a side effect of how email black lists treat IPv6 addresses.
> You can give priority to IPv4 addresses over IPv6 so that you can continue to send out email without disabling IPv6. You would do that by editing the Droplet's /etc/gai.conf file and removing the comment (#) from the following line:
> ...


As a result of which DO refunded my account balance as they confirmed this was the case.

Are you sure you are with DO? ;-)


----------



## sko (Dec 1, 2018)

I've just checked my ticket from earlier this year - It is indeed v6/SMTP that is blocked except if you have your own /64 prefix and v4/SMTP is blocked on new accounts for the first 60 days, somehow that wasn't automatically removed on my account (>2 years old) so I opened a ticket; that's why I had v4 memorized. Sorry for causing confusion about that


----------



## trev (Dec 1, 2018)

No worries


----------

